# Making a tumbler, am I nuts...



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2005)

OK, I know I am but what do you think of this idea. I thought for the long winter months of relative idleness I could attach a canister to my exercise bike. I'd have to go slow for longer periods of time but what a workout and if it actually works, what a benefit, both for the bottle and me.
 PS; I have a patent pending already so donâ€™t get any ideas of theft, LOL
 Happy Holidays to all, whatever it might be.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like it may work ok for rocks but I wouldnt want to put my bottles in it.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 12, 2005)

You must be in great shape ! I for one couldn't exercise 24/7 for 5 straight days![]


----------

